# SSI peir vs shrimp boat (anyone see this?)



## Burger74 (Sep 26, 2016)

http://goldenisles.news/news/local_...5d6e-a615-393db0989ec9.html?utm_medium=social


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Saw it on a friends timeline. Said the boat was out of HHI trying to sell shrimp. I was going to head down there in a couple of weeks to do some fishing.


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 26, 2016)

Im not sure what was going on in this guys head. This was a pretty boneheaded move. Im no shrimper, but why did he have his outriggers down? What made him think he could dock there in the first place? The only time I had "good ideas" like that one was after a few frosty cold beverages. Its kinda funny, but not funny at the same time. I laugh...but then look at all the people around the boat and think about how bad it could have been. I wonder how much that will cost him.


----------



## jtaylor (Sep 28, 2016)

When we were at Jekyll in July there were two shrimp boats at the dock at the public ramp when we took out. It looked like they were de-heading shrimp. Kinda of a pain because you couldn't get to the dock to tie off. I had to nose in and let dad off. The DNR was at the ramp and it didn't seen to bother them.


----------



## boatbuilder (Sep 28, 2016)

I saw a story earlier this year where a shrimp boat out of Jacksonville snagged the t top of a small boat that was anchored a few miles out in front of sapelo island and flipped them and one guy drowned.

http://www.actionnewsjax.com/news/l...issing-boater-near-st-simons-island/287121075

Does anyone know what happened after this?


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 28, 2016)

That shrimper captain was obviously a big Star Wars fan.






He was drawn to the dock-side...


----------



## ssh (Sep 29, 2016)

Some people sure do not need a Captains License !!!


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 30, 2016)

I read where they arrested the captain for operating a vessel under the influence. Its a darn shame. The captain is out of Darien. Ill try to find the story and post a link.


----------



## mlbowfin (Oct 4, 2016)

Steve762us said:


> That shrimper captain was obviously a big Star Wars fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my goodness this made me laugh and spew coffee on my keyboard..


----------

